# And so it continues...



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

Whilst doing my daily checks I noticed that Rascal had what appeared to be an abscess right on her lip.
She has been extremely run down since we lost Rhythm so we guess she caught herself and infection was able to take hold 

So off to the vets we go on Monday morning. It wasn't my usual vet and he agreed that it was an abscess and sent us away with 7 days worth of Baytril, and told us to come back if worried.

Well I wasn't happy about that so today I popped her to my exotics vet for a second opinion.
She took one look and said yep that's an abscess we will have her in to drain and flush it...I was expecting this so I was a bit happier...

But then she asked me to hold Rascal up so she could get a better look :skep:
What came next I wasn't expecting!

The vet thinks that there is more to this lump than puss, there is definitely infection there but she thinks there is most likely a lump as well 

So tomorrow morning Rascal is going in for surgery and will have the lump removed and sent off for a biopsy :frown2:

I will not lie, I am so worried it's unreal!
I can't lose another, I just can't


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

So sorry Bernie that's awful news. I really hope it's nothing nasty and she's better ASAP, this is the last thing you need while bonding.


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

I am certain that once Rascal recovers that Monty and her will be life long friends. They can't be together at the moment because I need to monitor Rascals input and output, but they are next to each other and Monty sits grooming her through the pen for hours it is so sweet.

So for his sake I hope she gets through this!


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

Bernie, that is awful.

I hope tomorrow goes better than you expect, and the lump isn't anything sinister. I feel for you, I really do.


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

Just had the phone call from the vet!
The lump was just an abscess, I have never been so relieved 
I will be picking her up at 4 -does a happy dance-


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

StormyThai said:


> Just had the phone call from the vet!
> The lump was just an abscess, I have never been so relieved
> I will be picking her up at 4 -does a happy dance-


Thank God for that!!  Hopefully it will respond well to treatment.


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

Been home 2 mins and she is already nomming :cornut:


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

What a relief! Glad she is home and looking very happy with that cabbage leaf.


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

Kammie said:


> What a relief! Glad she is home and looking very happy with that cabbage leaf.


She has fallen asleep on half a spring green leaf now, but as I have seen her eat she is allowed :lol:

I am so relieved that it wasn't anything really sinister, we just have to hope the anti b's kick the infection so it doesn't come back.
It's so good to see her lip almost back to normal size


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

Wow she looks like she's got post op munchies! That's really great news


----------



## jaxb05 (Apr 12, 2009)

Wonderful news


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

How is she doing? Have you managed to rebond them yet?


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2015)

I know how you feel. I'm so our precautions when it comes to princess. When you lose a pet worries take over - what? How? Why? That's all I thought.


----------

